# Constructive Critiscism Needed On Progress Pics...



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey, I was hoping you would be able to give me some constructive criticism on my progress pics, the lighting in the back pic isn't great sorry :/

I need some honest opinions from people who aren't worried about my feelings haha (problem with asking friends at the gym)

Any feedback welcome...

Thanks very much


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

How long have you been training for? Looks like you have good definition.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Best putting up pic's of when ya started, diet and training then we can see how well ya done, but I like the pic's anyway


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Hard to tell your progress when we have no before pictures


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Hard to tell your progress when we have no before pictures


As above but you look fantastic! Need some leg pics


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Need to see the lower half to give the best feedback.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

You have a nice pair...

of lats... :whistling:


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

I currently don't have access to my older pictures but I'll find some later and post them in here too.

I only started doing a 6 day split at the beginning of June and in that time have been training hard  Prior to that I was using resistance machines, cables and very little free weights it was a learning curve I've been a sponge and learnt a lot in a short amount of time. Changed things up about 3 weeks ago and now do lower body, upper body, metabolic circuit then repeat and have a rest day 

I've tried a few diets but am currently am combining a carb cycling diet with intermittent fasting and only after two days I'm in love with the idea and feel awesome!

A few stats back in February I was taking clen I weighed around 55-58kg and was 22% BF

Now I weigh 62kg and after stopping clen BF shot up a bit but have managed to get it back down to 22% naturally and feel so much better for it


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Just found these, they're from around February/ March this year when I was taking clen and not eating properly haha


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

What are your goals? Do you have full body shots/ clearer pictures?


----------



## boon808 (Jun 23, 2012)

Can't critique the pec's.....minus bra perhaps:whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

SpotMe? said:


> View attachment 94292
> View attachment 94293
> View attachment 94294
> 
> ...


if ya weight shot up after clen then you may have to look at ya diet and what carbs ya eating, but like the middle pic


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Can definitely see a difference in muscle size from those pics - headed in the right direction for sure. What class/fed are u competing in?


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> Need to see the lower half to give the best feedback.


I'm massively self conscious of my legs even now so those will follow once I get a bit more confident...


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Can definitely see a difference in muscle size from those pics - headed in the right direction for sure. What class/fed are u competing in?


Thank you  I'm swaying towards NPA Trained Figure atm... Still not 100% though


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SpotMe? said:


> Thank you  I'm swaying towards NPA Trained Figure atm... Still not 100% though


Definitely suited IMO 

Good luck!


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

post your training routine and diet also do you have any before pics to compare to?


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

tommygunnz said:


> post your training routine and diet also do you have any before pics to compare to?


I've started a journal which has diet and training in


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

apologies i see you have no access to past pics my bad my page hadnt refreshed in a while


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Definitely suited IMO
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you, that comment is actually very helpful no one has mentioned whether it's suited to me or not that's great I think you've just helped me make my mind up


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

agreed with RXQueenie...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You'll not be able to do NPA as you've took clen, it's a natural fed isn't it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

RACK said:


> You'll not be able to do NPA as you've took clen, it's a natural fed isn't it


Wow is it that strict? And how long does clen stay in the body for as she will have been 'clean' for over a year by the time it comes to competing? x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's them or another natural fed that ask for you to be "clean" for ten years at least.

No eph, clen, t3 ect even some fat burning supps are banned


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

RACK said:


> I'm not sure if it's them or another natural fed that ask for you to be "clean" for ten years at least.
> 
> No eph, clen, t3 ect even some fat burning supps are banned


Jesus H Christ!! Lol x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's why it's called "natural" queenie hahaha x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

RACK said:


> That's why it's called "natural" queenie hahaha x


Yes but even some 'naturals' aren't natural so I thought there would be some leeway.

Anyway sod that I'd go with an untested fed lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean, I know valium will help you beat a lie detector


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lol get me on the Jeremy Kyle show!!


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

My professional opinion is that your looking Hot!

No thanks needed for the advice..


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Jesus H Christ!! Lol x


I second that opinion haha wow didn't know it was that strict, I don't plan on taking anything again though :/ surely if they test me and can see I'm clean that'll be enough surely...?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hard to give an opinion really as the before and after pics are quite different.

looks like your heading in the right direction tho and Kudos for the pics, takes a lot of courage putting them on.

Especially given the fact you are female and this site is full of bell ends who mistake it for pof or redtube !


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Milky  Unfortunately I was using my HTC if anyone on here has one they probably share my frustration when it comes to trying to take pictures of yourself haha.

I'm thinking it's probably best getting someone else to take them next time and to start taking pictures of me posing as opposed to balancing my phone at funny angles :/


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SpotMe? said:


> Thanks Milky  Unfortunately I was using my HTC if anyone on here has one they probably share my frustration when it comes to trying to take pictures of yourself haha.
> 
> I'm thinking it's probably best getting someone else to take them next time and to start taking pictures of me posing as opposed to balancing my phone at funny angles :/


Yeah definatly....

I hate with a passion having my pics taken so l feel your pain.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should not be entering a natural show having taken Clen, out of your system or not.

This is why natural shows are such BS lol

"oh it's only clen"

"ten years natural that's harsh"

natural is natural and unfortunately for the OP she's not

as for progress I honestly think you looked better in the before picture,

although you have more muscle in the after picture

but then again these shows are very subjective and I haven't got a clue what they look for


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> You should not be entering a natural show having taken Clen, out of your system or not.
> 
> This is why natural shows are such BS lol
> 
> ...


Hmmm that's really disheartening to think you could have taken a fat burner for few months and spent over a year clean training your **** off and not be able to compete in a natural comp?? Especially as it's no longer in your system and you are no longer reaping any benefits.

My main aim has been to put on size as I'm competing in figure, I like being big  my genetics allow me to put on size easily and I am most definitley taking advantage of that fact haha!


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Looking good from here hard to say how good without a full body picture ie legs.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

yes but it doesn't really work like that.... you may have only reaped the benefits for a very short time but more so than a truly natural trainer

not saying I agree, there are lads who stupidly do a course of dbol when they are young... gain nothing, and then have essentially barred themselves from a natural competition

but fair is fair and I personally think you should abide by the rules of the federation

i don't think the big look is great on females, something in the region of kizzy vaines physique is amazing

and lads, putting stuff like "i'd give you one".... really? what do you think she's gonna do, PM you saying "you really want to give me one, here's my address, pop around big boy" .... pathetic

good luck with your goals OP!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> yes but it doesn't really work like that.... you may have only reaped the benefits for a very short time but more so than a truly natural trainer
> 
> not saying I agree, there are lads who stupidly do a course of dbol when they are young... gain nothing, and then have essentially barred themselves from a natural competition
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information and your honesty I'm cutting now so I think a lot of what appears to be size.. fat #coughs will reduce as I get lean. I'll post some more pics in about 6 weeks or so, I should hopefully be a bit leaner then 

Hmm now back to drawing board on what federation... here we go again haha


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

OP, as long as the clen wont show up in a test, compete as a natty! you will not have an unfair advantage cos you can bet your bottom dollar the rest of them will have tried fat burners and probably more recent than you!

looking good by btw, good luck


----------

